# 2K Clear Lacquer Aerosol Recommendations?



## jazzy2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

Any recommendations of a good make of a 2K clear lacquer aerosol? A few months ago I used a HB 496 2K aerosol brand for refurbishing my alloy wheels and it was terrible, the lacquer never hardened and it is now a right mess.

After reading reviews of the HB 496 I am not alone with the problem of the lacquer not hardening, maybe a dodgy batch going around. Also the reviews state that this lacquer is not a true 2K type because there is no activator.

So any recommendations of another brand that works well?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've used about 10 cans of HB clear in the past.

I've never had any issues with it at all.

I think the main problem is user error, as they clearly state that you should only apply 2 coats.

It's too easy to just chuck another coat on, but it really affects drying times.

Maybe try ProXL 2k aerosol


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Pro XL is good use it on motorcycle tanks as it’s petrol resistant


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Some of the Peugeot paint cans are 2K - i used some of their lime green metallic on a RC car body once, the lacquer from Peugeot was 2K


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thing is, the HBbody says its 2k, but I cant see how its a true 2k. IMO its a 1k, but its pretty decent for what it is.

For a true 2k Aerosol ive used SprayMax and Mipa 2k aerosols and they were very good, practically what the bodyshop uses but in a can and also abit thinner so it can be sprayed out a can, but will dry rock hard and have good film build.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive had good results with spraymax ones

whatever you buy check with the seller that it has a valve in the base that you break , true 2k ones need this to activate


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> ive had good results with spraymax ones
> 
> whatever you buy check with the seller that it has a valve in the base that you break , true 2k ones need this to activate


^^^^^^ This.

2k means 2 components - when they are mixed together a chemical reaction takes place making it harden.

Like araldite …… each component is useless on it's own. It's not until one is mixed with the other that they harden to become a 'glue'. 2 components = 2K

If you can spray something straight from the can then it can only be 1k.

In a 2k can the 2 components are cleverly separated until a button/valve is pressed, breaking the seal between the two, allowing them to mix and harden.


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

Watch out for isocyanate.


----------

